# Received my beautiful green Noreve today!



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I ordered a green leather Noreve, last week and today it came in the mail. Its beautiful, it weights in at 7.9oz compared to the Medge Go at 8.2oz.
I love this Noreve, its light and compact, smooth as butter, and folds over as easy as can be. And the color is very pretty and feminine 
When I receive my Tego skin, I will post pics, oh, and I did get a Borsa Bella tooooo 

I think the rail system is the best of all worlds, no hinge, no velcro, no corners.
I did like the Go cover, but was worried about all the cracking Kindles.

As in past posts I have made, the Oberons, as beautiful as they might be. Are not for me, there way to heavy, bulky, and the leather is not soft on my hands.
I will NEVER stick anything to my Kindle again, I scratched my K2, pulling the velcro of the back 

I have tried every cover out there  and I think I finally am happy


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

With the rail system what keeps the Kindle from sliding out of the rail?  The Stylz case I had for my K1 (still the nicest made cover I've seen) had a rail system that didn't hold the kindle very well at all.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I have only had it a few hours. But it seems as though it is in the rail, very securely. I think tension, holds it in place. You need to get a good grip on it, and slide it into place.

By the way, I just marked my brand new cover with a pen mark    
I was freaking out, until it came right off with a trusty magic eraser!
Good to know, right


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats! 
I got a black Noreve Monday,and I am impressed.It is wonderful leather,and well made.As long as you slide the Kindle correctly into the rail system it really is quite secure.
I am using mine until my Oberons get here tomorrow.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

is the Noreve available for DX yet?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Red said:


> is the Noreve available for DX yet?


Good question. Do not know.   Congrats MineKinder.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Noreve told me, around the beginning of August, the first set of DX covers will be out.
In the tradition, of the K2 covers, but with some hooks so you can attach a shoulder strap , if you should wish to.
And then they will come out with a, platform style DX cover, with hooks to hang a shoulder strap also.

Thanks all  I really am loving the Noreve!


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

My 77 year old, retired corporate VP type, has a black Noreve cover for his K2 and loves it. The rail system has been very effective. He travels a lot and it is holding up very well. It has been a very good choice for him in all kinds of ways.


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

I love my smooth black Noreve cover. Now, I have to decide if I want to keep my purple leather M-Edge Hinge Prodigy jacket. I will definitely buy the Noreve vintage cover for my DX.


----------



## gstreez (Jun 15, 2009)

Glad you like the cover.  I love mine.  The rail system really is a clever way to secure the Kindle.

I think the Noreves are a little more than I wanted to spend, but am satisfied that they are well made and are worth a bit extra.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

patrickb said:


> With the rail system what keeps the Kindle from sliding out of the rail? The Stylz case I had for my K1 (still the nicest made cover I've seen) had a rail system that didn't hold the kindle very well at all.


I looked up one of those Stylz cases for the Kindle 1 and there is a big difference between that one and the Noreve. With the Noreve, the rails are bigger and are on 3 sides.

Below, Stylz on the left and Noreve on right.


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

Red said:


> is the Noreve available for DX yet?


Yes, I got an email message from Noreve today letting me know that they are available. My order has been placed. I'm going to try to remain calm. I've read in other threads that it's takes awhile for them to arrive.


----------



## Becks (Feb 21, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> When I receive my Tego skin, I will post pics, oh, and I did get a Borsa Bella tooooo


Have you posted pics anywhere yet?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Becks said:


> Have you posted pics anywhere yet?


Nope, the tego skin takes forever to arrive!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a Noreve in stonewash blue and love it!  Congrats on a wise and beautiful purchase.  

PS the rail system on the Noreve will not disappoint or lose your Kindle, it's like a death grip in there


----------

